
How Machine Learning Is Eating the Software World - jonbaer
http://www.datanami.com/2015/05/18/how-machine-learning-is-eating-the-software-world/
======
PeekPoke
How is anyone supposed to take seriously an article that in the very first
sentence gets it so wrong. Marc Andreessen did NOT create the world wide web –
that accolade belongs to Sir Tim Berners-Lee.

------
__Joker
First line, "Marc Andreesen, who created World wide Web... ". This aside
article seems to be pretty shallow.

